# Help!  1912 WW1 Bianchi Bersaglieri Folding Bike!



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just Bought a 1912 WW1 Bianchi Bersaglieri Folding Bike!
1st Generation Model!
But Need the BB Assembly and Sprocket Assembly!!
Anyone??  Thanks!


----------

